# Soy lecithin granules bad for men?



## Floods7 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive been taking soy lecithin granules lately for some sexual reasons but ive heard around some forums that soy can be bad for men.  Anyone know about this?


----------



## SFW (Nov 22, 2010)

soy can raise estrogen levels in men.


----------



## Floods7 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is there enough soy in Lecithin granules to alarm me?


----------



## PeterDylan (Dec 29, 2010)

*from another site...*

"T. L. writes: "Would lecithin increase estrogen in men since it is soy based? I suffer low testosterone, I think from my alcohol binges, and am being treated with AndroGel."

For both writers, I personally think there is precious little chance of hormones hiding in your lecithin, a highly refined end product that bears almost no chemical resemblance to a soybean. I would think you'd want to stay away from hormone-loaded commercial cow's milk and hormone- laden commercial dead cow muscles. I wonder if your beef-and-dairy-P.R.- fed doctors have mentioned that? However, just to be "soytain," (N'yuk, n'yuk) you can take a "purified lecithin" (phosphatidyl choline) supplement if you prefer and can afford it. (Note to my new readers: I will make neither brand nor purchase suggestions.)"


----------

